# Somebody please help - cat displaying episodes of unprovoked aggressiveness



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I hope I'm able to post into this forum so I can ask a wider range of kitty parents - my cat Sarge, a 3 year old domestic short hair, has been having fits of aggressiveness COMPLETELY unprovoked. I am desperate about what to do about it. 

For more background info, here's the description of the episodes in this thread: http://www.catforum.com/forum/70-introduce-yourself/155786-hello-our-nations-capital.html

But of course, if you have any questions or would like me to elaborate further here, I'm happy to do so - I just want to post this as quickly as I can, in the hopes of reaching a greater number of you.

Here is a video from today of one of these aggressive episodes - this was the beginning of it, and was the worst yet. Right after I took the video, he dug his claws into either side of my face, and I'm sure was going to bite me had I not quickly pulled him away by his scruff. 

I did not touch him at all in this video, nor was I doing anything to provoke him. We had a good play session this morning, he's already eaten, the only noise was from the tv.. and then it just started. I've asked the vet about this behavior twice, and he has gotten a clean bill of health both times, with the vet saying that he couldn't explain it.

Somebody please, please help. Thank you so much for reading.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He has very unhappy looking eyes, which might indicate that he really is not feeling well. In this video he is giving you a lot of signs that he wants to be left alone.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm so worried, Greenport. He immediately bounces back right after this, and he looks happy and relaxed. Right beforehand, too. He only ever looks this unhappy/possibly unwell when he has one of these episodes. They've been happening for over a year now, and he's been to the vet twice since it started  Every time I try to walk away from him to leave him alone (and to ignore the behavior), he comes towards me and tries to scratch/bite me again.

If he does want to be left alone, any suggestions on how to do that? I live in a small 450 sq ft studio, so there isn't much room to walk away..


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I find this really weird too. When Io's had "too much" she gets aggressive, but it's always preceded by a very deliberate "leave me alone" - she turns her back to you of walks away.

I agree that he's not a happy cat in the video, but it seems weird he still seems to be seeking you out, maybe acting territorial? Sorry I can't help, but I hope others can.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

As you said he is "spoiled". What I see in the video is you are sitting passively and as you say "watching TV" but not watching SP. Sometimes if I'm doing something else, like on the computer, on the phone, and not paying attention my girl Alkee she'll get into mischief like knocking papers or pens off a table, whereas my boy Zuba will keep poking at me with his paw. Neither one has ever taken it beyond into an attack or biting. 

The first sign in your video is his meowing and starting to walk in front of you and especially when he tilts his head, often the sign of an attack and also his tail twitcing back and forth. He is obviously antsy, but does walk back and forth a few times in front of you not sure if he should attack or not. He really is looking like he wants your attention and maybe petting? You might try when you first see him a bit agitated like this, throw something away from him to distract his attention and break his train of thought to attack. Always have in your pocket or nearby some foil/paper balls, paper clips to throw. It could be that he's just bored and/or that he's ticked that you're not paying attention to him. With my girl sometimes she's a real bug when I'm on the computer and drives me nuts if I'm trying to get something done... she sits in front, walks on the keyboard, pokes at the keys, starts drooling on the keyboard. She really just wants my attention, so I stop what I'm dong and really give it to her....picked up like a baby and smother her in kisses, belly rubs, until she wants to get down, and then after I put her down usually she goes off to do her own thing. 

I wouldn't have all his toys out at once.....put most of them away except for a few.....change them around every few days. Put out an empty paper bag or box with a toy in it.... When he's particularly antsy.....rub catnip into some of his toys and leave him be....the catnip is initially stimulating but then relaxes them, especially if you give him a little to eat. Try these things first. 

I've never found water spray or blowing in a cat's face a good deterrent and oftentimes can only make them madder and behavior worse. Sometimes (usually male cats but not always) really try to push being dominant and attack with biting. If you're attacked, stand up and stomp your feet hard and say sternly "NO, bad boy!" (not his name)---most cats don't like this and will back off or run, so stomp after him for a bit and then ignore him. But a caution: This response can be risky if you have a male who instead of backing may challenge and attack---watch for dilated eyes and flattened ears, so it's hard to read for someone not too familiar with cats.....but in SP's case in the video he does show hesitation and seems to lack some confidence before he finally decided to jump at you. 

I would make sure you can control SP inside your apt. before you ever take him outside on a leash. Some cats can really go squirrelly or berserk when they get outside, especially if they don't want to come back in.

I haven't used Feliway or any other herbal medications, so can't vouch for them. Good luck, and hope you'll give us an update.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Greenport ferals said:


> He has very unhappy looking eyes, which might indicate that he really is not feeling well. In this video he is giving you a lot of signs that he wants to be left alone.


I have to disagree. I think he wants more attention; more play. 

I see him as definitely asking for something. One time the neighbour's cat was sitting on my back stairs. I gave him a little petting and then turned my back. He attacked my back. As it was theneighbour's cat I started chasing him off for a while. We became friends again, but contact was limited.Sometimes a cat will get overstimulated and be unable to calm down. Here you are taking a video and he wants to more attention. He knows you are doing something that has to do with him.

I can only suggest a slow down when playing and a finish petting session to let him cool off.

The other possibility is that the thing with the big eye (how he sees the camera) is watching him all the time and it worries him. Try putting the camera down and letting him have a good smell at it.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

He looks and sounds like he wants something.

My cat sometimes makes similar sounds when I'm on my computer when she wants attention - though instead of acting aggressive and looking sad she acts frustrated. It's like she's saying, "Get the heck off that computer and do something with me!!" In fact she's doing it as I type this!

Next time he does this, try going up to him and giving him a good back rub, or something.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe you could get him more interactive toys or another kitty to play with???


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you all SO MUCH for your insight - I can't tell you how helpful this all is!! It's kitty parents like you all that make me so happy that I joined this forum 

I've started playing with him more and that seems to be helping, for sure - we've been playing fetch, which he loves, and I've been trying to have big play sessions before he gets some food/treats so there's a play/food combination. He only got into his aggressive mood once last night, which is a far cry from how he's been lately. 

catloverami: Thanks so much for your detailed thoughts! These were really helpful. Your message made me think of a couple things:

-Whenever Sarge is in this aggressive mood, he gets really angry if I try to pet him, and sometimes that's when he strikes for the first time (if he hadn't yet done so). Maybe this means that I should do the opposite like you mentioned, and throw something to distract him/break attention?

-I'll definitely try the stomping technique to see if he backs down. When I've tried similar things in the past, like standing up and/or making myself look bigger, he's just challenged me - or at least showed that he wasn't afraid of me. He's a brave boy, almost to a fault! Any suggestions of what to do if I see that trying to deter him puts him into attack mode?

-I completely and unabashedly admit that this little boy is quite spoiled. I love playing with him, but I also work two jobs (one of which is an online business that run solo, and I do my work from home), so my time is really limited. More often than not, once I've played with him, he wants to play more and seems to have a bottomless well of energy. I've been giving him more play time over the past couple of days, but it was also the weekend when I had time to give. What should I do if he keeps getting insistent and I have to work? Are there times when I shouldn't "give in" and have him think that certain behaviors will get me to always drop what I'm doing and pay attention to him? He is happy to monopolize my time, and I worry about that.. Thoughts?

kittywitty: I'm definitely going to invest in more interactive toys and see how he responds! While I'd LOVE to get him another kitty, sadly I don't think I can at the moment, since I live in a 450 sq ft studio..!

What are everyone's thoughts for how to negotiate playtime? Also, a friend of mine who works at a shelter suggested getting toys that are feeders and dispense treats while playing - has anyone used these??

Again, thank you all SO MUCH!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

sgtpeppersmom said:


> ......
> 
> catloverami: Thanks so much for your detailed thoughts! These were really helpful. Your message made me think of a couple things:
> 
> ...


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah okay, that all makes so much sense - thank you!! We played a little fetch when I got home from work tonight, and he's happily napping right now. 

Any advice for what to do about the issue below??



sgtpeppersmom said:


> -I completely and unabashedly admit that this little boy is quite spoiled. I love playing with him, but I also work two jobs (one of which is an online business that run solo, and I do my work from home), so my time is really limited. More often than not, once I've played with him, he wants to play more and seems to have a bottomless well of energy. I've been giving him more play time over the past couple of days, but it was also the weekend when I had time to give. What should I do if he keeps getting insistent and I have to work? Are there times when I shouldn't "give in" and have him think that certain behaviors will get me to always drop what I'm doing and pay attention to him? He is happy to monopolize my time, and I worry about that.. Thoughts?


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Find something he likes to do that will tire him out ... likes to play fetch? Throw it as far as you can so he has to go farther there and back to fetch it. Interactive toys incite them to bursts of energy (like Da Bird). I just posted about my cat not liking toys anymore but she has really taken to her teaser that is like Da Bird but has shiny streamers on the end. Being a persian (and easily heating up), it doesn't take but maybe 5 minutes or so before she is panting with her tongue stuck out from chasing it (I make it hop up on the furniture and down so she does a lot of jumping up and down and leaping up in the air to try to catch it). You might try that. Once they kill their toys and eat, they're usually ready to groom and take a nap and let you work in peace.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sarge LOOKS disoriented,and he SOUNDS like he's in pain. I think you should get him to the vet,soon as you can. Does he seem sick?


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

He's been having these episodes for over a year now, and in that time he's been to the vet twice.. and has gotten a clean bill of health twice!!

It looks like playing and wearing him out as much as possible is helping.. but it takes a loooong time for him to get worn out!


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give an update, as promised:

So I bought Da Bird for Sarge, which he loves, and for the past week or so, the aggressive episodes have reduced considerably. I've also started to make treat-giving more playful, and have him complete an "obstacle course" around the apartment to get his dental treats (eg, jumping on and off the bed, from one wall to the other, etc). For the last short while, things have been great!

..However. As of the past two days or so, the episodes are starting to come back, despite the fact that I'm playing with him A LOT more and have been doing everything I can to wear him out before I go to bed. He seems to have a bottomless well of energy - last night I played with him for TWO HOURS STRAIGHT, only taking a 5 minute break for myself, and then when I started to get ready for bed (around 1am), he jumped on the bed and started the weird aggressive moan shown in the video. I then played with him until 115. 

I'm exhausted, even though I think he's happier. But how can I strike a balance? I won't be able to play him for two hours straight every night, nor will I have the energy to stay up until 1am to play because he still wants to. He also is starting to be more impatient when I do other things like eat and work at my desk, and becomes agitated if I don't give him my attention RIGHT AWAY. I just can't do this, with two jobs and a teeny tiny apartment. 

Any advice for this second iteration of the problem??


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I would suggest getting a second cat who can keep up with his energy level but seeing as you live in such a tiny space, it's probably not possible. I would by some interactive toys, like balls in tracks, ones that make sound and light when they are touched/move etc. Also, invest in a laser pointer... my cats go nuts over that.


----------



## kit-e-kat (Aug 4, 2012)

Laser pointers are amazing, as suggested, you can sit and just watch them gambolling about but some cats aren't too bothered y them, Harold adores his but bob wouldn't bother.

I saw in a shop hear n the uk a electric thing I think it has a wand with a ball or a tail and it moves in a circle and changes direction for the cat to watch, don't know if it could hel at night to keep him occupied when bored.
You can get the balls crazy raccoons? Or something but they move with a battery powered thing inside dragging the tail and they go in random directions

Also have you tired that pheromone spray or diffuser for him? Harold gets agitated before we put him in a carrier but he mellows out if we give it a few sprays on his fave toy and inside the carrier, might be useful at night and during your work hours and take it off when you can give him your undivided attention


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think it's a good idea to play with him after he has started the lead up to aggressive behaviour. He'll quickly learn that this will be rewarded. I'd initiate play with him only when his behaviour is ok.

I'd also be thinking of developing a play routine so that he knows when play time is and when work time or sleep time is.

I'd be ignoring him when he begins to become aggressive.

It does seem that he gets bored and unhappy fairly quickly.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I have the same problem in terms of negotiating kitty time and my own work. Right now, I've got time to play, give body rubs, scratch tails, etc. But I teach, and once the semester starts, I won't have that kind of time, and I often lack the energy for interactive toys. Sometimes, it seems like their play time is my work time, and when I have time to play with them, they just stare at the wand toy, but they've learned (mostly) to accept my routine and generally don't make nuisances of themselves while I'm working.

Maybe you could try putting a kitty bed or something comfortable on your desk, or pulling a chair up next to you and making a comfy spot for him so that he doesn't feel ignored while you're working. Margaux liked to sit right behind me on my computer chair. This meant my butt was always too warm, and I guess I kept moving away, because she'd eventually end up occupying most of the chair with me sitting on about 3 inches of it. But she seemed happy at least being near me, so the home office is the kitty room. There's a cat tree, kitty beds and a soft blanket on the futon, and another blanket on the rocking chair. There are also 2 baskets of toys, the peek-a-boo box, and one of those circle toys with a ball inside. They'll curl up and take naps, and if I'm taking too long, Celia lets me know by fishing all of the toys out of the basket, or madly whacking at the ball in that circle toy, or running back and forth down the hall being sure to hit the squeaky mouse suspended from the closet door every time she passes by.

Does your apartment have a window that looks onto anything interesting? Your kitty seems to tire of toys quickly, so if you have a window, maybe a kitty perch would keep him stimulated. Or what about one of those kitty videos? I don't know if they actually work or not - maybe someone here has tried one?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you're trying to *stop* aggressiveness, I would NEVER start the kitty-wrestling thing. Very, very bad idea.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> might want to try a good old fashioned bout of kitty wrestling


Well, that's exactly what you recommended. Really bad advice for someone wanting to cut down on aggression. Again, once she starts doing this, Sarge won't know any better when a little child reaches down to touch him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, let's the OP decide if a new aggression game is the answer for a cat who's too aggressive. I'm seeing straight lines again.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your thoughts!! I really appreciate them!

It's hard to say whether the bigger issue is aggressiveness or high levels of energy - though at the moment, it seems as though the two are too intertwined to address separately. If I wear Sarge out a LOT, then he just falls asleep and he doesn't get into an aggressive state.. but, as I mentioned before, he can play for hours and hours without stopping, and it's sadly unsustainable for me to devote that much undivided attention to him every night. 

3furbabies and kit-e-kat: I actually do have a laser pointer, and a fancy one too! Sarge will play with it for a while, but his intelligence foils playtime - he's figured out the source of the laser, so once he's done playing with it, he'll just reach up and knock the laser pointer off my desk (or out of my hand!). 

For the pheromone spray, is this the Feliway stuff? Another kitty mama on this site, Mitts & Tess, recommended it, and I bought a diffuser off Amazon.. and then it arrived with just the fluid and no diffuser! I wrote the supplier about the problem, and they just refunded my money instead of sending me what I ordered. Any types you use in particular that work best?

spirite: A kitty bed is a good idea that I hadn't thought of - even if I can't play with him when he wants attention, I wonder if feeling close to me while I work will make him feel like he's not being ignored? My apartment does have a window, though I'm on the top floor of my building, so there isn't much outside to see. He still loves it though, and looks out the window often! I've thought on an off about a kitty perch, but Sarge is a biiiig boy - almost 20 pounds, and all muscle! His vets have told me that he's just got a large frame, and isn't even one pound overweight! Does anyone have a bit kitty with a perch that holds them??

Kitty-The-Cat: I definitely agree that Sarge's bouts of aggressiveness stem from extremely high energy levels. I do worry about wrestling with him - I made the mistake of using my hands a lot to play when I first got him, and he's now such a big boy! He definitely needs games that are higher energy though, it seems - and maybe then I won't have to play with him for nearly as long! Anyone have any high octane games that they play with their kitties?

marie73: Pardon my ignorance, since I'm still figuring out how to use this forum more fully, but.. what's an OP?


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a post in the main section on cat perches. I highly recommend this! Two of my cats sits/lay on it at the same time and it holds up. Just make sure you get a sturdy one.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

sgtpeppersmom said:


> marie73: Pardon my ignorance, since I'm still figuring out how to use this forum more fully, but.. what's an OP?


Original poster - you. :grin:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I use a cheap spray called "At Ease" (made by Whisker City cheap), available at the big pet stores. It works really well, but it seems like a diffuser would be better in your situation. The only brand I've seen that makes the diffuser is Feliway. 

Maybe you'll have better luck with a different retailer?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

What hasn't been mentioned is the possibility of a psychological disorder. Cats can have problems with their brain chemistry the same as people. Someone earlier said he looked disoriented in the video, and I agree, watching it again. As a final resort you might need to talk to your vet about a mood stabilizer, if you really think he may damage himself or others when he's in a state.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

When Oscar was a tiny kitten, he teethed using my knuckles. Now that he is a big guy he will sometimes grab my hand and chew on my knuckles if he is feeling super affectionate. I found that if I tense up and try to pull away, he will chew harder (never enough to break the skin) and hold on tighter but if I relax and do my "Nice, Niiiice, Niiiiiice" he will chew very softly and start grooming my hand and I can easily disengage and go into a cuddle/petting session. 

So I was just wondering if maybe you start to tense up when Sgt. Pepper starts one of these sessions and he may feed off of that? Try to sense how YOU are feeling when he starts up. Maybe if you totally relax and use a word or phrase that you use when you and he are enjoying a relaxed play session, it may "untrip" his trigger into the more aggressive state of mind/play. 

Another "just a thought"...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Another just a thought from me too. Have you ever seen that cat house (in CA, I believe)? They have these little pathways/stairs/tunnels that go up the walls. I think I've seen similar things that you can buy. I don't know how much they cost, but that might be a way to expand his space and keep him busy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

for example:

Cat Shelves for Walls / Cat Wall Walks / Wall Mounted Perches


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

That's a REALLY good question, Kitty-the-Cat! Now that I think about it, whenever I bring him home to my parents' house (for the holidays, a weekend here and there, etc), he NEVER displays this kind of behavior. Maybe a lot of it has to do with the size of my apartment, and his size compared to it..

Sadly I don't have a balcony, but perhaps I should see if I can get a cat perch of some sort..




Kitty-The-Cat said:


> Hmm, sounds like you've hit all of the major buttons now, sgtpepper.
> 
> Was wondering about something else - though it may be something you can't do anything about it. You said you lived in a smallish apartment, if I recall correctly? If so, I wonder if he's just getting a little stir crazy cooped up in a small apartment and is just doing something - anything! - to release his pent up energy? I lived in a small apartment with my cat until she was a little over a year old, then I moved into my current abode in something resembling a townhouse, which is considerably bigger. Now she's got lots more room to run around and do stuff. I think if I were still in my apartment she might get stir crazy once in a while. It's OK when she's a small kitten, but I wonder if a bigger cat (at least some of them) want or need bigger spaces to spend the day?


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Jacq: I've wondered that too, though the vet says he seems just fine! Thankfully I don't think he'd do much damage - it's just frustrating to deal with when he becomes aggressive, and painful if he actually does scratch/bite.

Oscarsmom: I think you're totally right - I clearly tense up and get anxious when I see that he's beginning to get into a state. I've tried relaxing, but don't do a good job of it. Any tips on how to relax in the moment??

spirite: I have seen these!! They are AWESOME. With my apartment being as small as it is, i would LOVE to find a way to make better use of vertical space. My building doesn't allow bolts to go into the walls, though  Would the ones with suction cups hold him up?? What do you think, 3furbabies? Going to check out the cat perch forum right now, btw!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I recommend that you look through the DIY projects at ModernCat:

moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style|Archive|DIY Projects

In particular, check out these, which do not require that you put holes in the wall:

Sasha’s Custom Modern Cat Stand|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

DIY Kitty Condo From Lowe’s Creative Ideas|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

DIY Inspiration: Designer Drawers for Kitty|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

Another Kitty Catsle Copycat|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

DIY Climbable Christmas Tree|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

Custom Moderncat Interior Designed for Cats With Special Needs and a Couple on the Move|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

Kim’s DIY Cat Perch: IKEA Baby Changing Table in Disguise|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

More from Martha: DIY Cardboard Cat Playhouse|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

Karen’s DIY CubiCat Habitat|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

Ben and Stu’s DIY Bookshelf Cubby|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

Kitty Catsle Copycat|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

Custom Kitty Catsle|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

Another Great DIY Project from IKEA Hacker|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

sgtpeppersmom said:


> Oscarsmom: I think you're totally right - I clearly tense up and get anxious when I see that he's beginning to get into a state. I've tried relaxing, but don't do a good job of it. Any tips on how to relax in the moment??


No real tips unless you want to take meditation classes :crazy! Maybe just close your eyes and take a few deep breaths. Or tell SP that he is being silly - if you think of his behavior as silly rather than threatening, it might help your mental state.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

WOW, thanks so much hoofmaiden!! These resources are AWESOME - I'm taking a look at them all right now! I really appreciate your research! 

Oscarsmom: Hahaha maybe I can teach Sarge how to meditate  That's a good idea to try to make him think that I'm perceiving his behavior differently.. I'll give it a shot! I'm willing to try most anything these days!


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OSCARSMOM said:


>


LOL!!!

I thank you too hoofmaiden! I'm totally hopeless with DIY projects, but I'm hoping I can find someone to do one for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Hahaha!! I love it!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When SP starts to look like he's going to get aggressive, have you tried to relax by taking deep breaths through your nose, with _slow blinking and very brief eye contact_ at SP, and sloowly release the air through your mouth, and relax your muscles as much as you can. Make sure you don't stare at him with unblinking eyes, as that could be interpreted as an aggressive signal from you, or at least one of fear. Maybe SP will imitate your actions and relax too. Have you ever noticed that when cats are about to fall asleep they take in a deep audible breath beforehand? Worth a try.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Ugh, I've tried everything.. he still gets these episodes, now it's practically every single time I'm NOT paying attention to him. I can literally play with him for hours, get him exhausted, then when he seems to sit down and relax, I try to do something else - eat, knit, read, or sleep, for crying out loud. And then it starts up again. It seems like the playtime has made him happier overall, but now he's more demanding and I'm getting even less done than I was before.. and still getting scratched and bitten. 

What now? I'm so upset that I'm actually crying. I've done everything and have given him so much.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Odd question but does his skin tend to ripple when smoothed? If so he may have the same syndrome as my Lottie.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I didn't go back through the entire post, but has SP had a recent vet checkup, just to rule out any physical problems? Have you checked into the Feliway spray?

Perhaps you could see if their is a pet behaviorist in your area. Maybe your vet could recommend someone. It sure sounds like you have done everything you could do on you own, maybe it is time to bring in an expert??


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I know you're in a small space, and I don't know whether your building has restrictions on the # of pets, but would you consider getting a second kitty to keep SP occupied? Or, even if you can't get a wall-mounted thing for him to play on, maybe a cat tree that goes to the ceiling? I bought one from Drs. Foster & Smith that's height-adjustable and stays put even when kitty rushes up and down.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Arienwen: Just tried it, and I don't see any rippling. What is the syndrome, if you don't mind my asking? I'm willing to look and see if there are any other symptoms that he might have..

Oscarsmom: Thank you for your kind words. Maybe it is time for an expert.. I don't know. He never acts like this when he's at my parents' house, so I do worry that it could have something to do with how small my apartment is (and how spoiled he is!).

spirite: I would LOVE to get Sarge a sibling, and think he needs one. I just worry about a second because I've only got 450 sq ft (including the kitchen and bathroom), and it's already a tight squeeze with just Sarge and me. I've been looking a lot at the links that hoofmaiden kindly sent along - I think the next step is definitely to try a cat tree/condo. I'm going to look them up right now!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

This is the kind I bought, though mine had just platforms: Cat Trees: Deluxe Cat Tree by Drs. Foster & Smith
I can't tell if they still have the one with just platforms or not. I liked it because not having those tunnel things made it less bulky. The rooms in my apt were really small, and at first, I put it in a corner so that it wasn't in my way. Zero interest. Much sweating (it's a bit hard to get it straight and wedged in), and much muttering by their human about wasting $200. Moved it in front of the sliding glass door. Instant hit. Location, location, location...


----------



## JRFuerst (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi sgtpeppersmom - 

This may have already been discussed, but I did not go through the previous posts, so I apologize in advance. Has there been any changes in your daily/normal life that occurred around the same time he started acting aggressive? I mean, have your work hours changed, been out of the apartment more often, have people over more often/less? 

Reason why I ask is because a couple of years ago a close friend passed away and naturally I was a depressed for a while. While Edge didn't get aggressive with me, he did notice that something was different and acted completely different around me. I'm not saying anything negative has happened in your life, but maybe there has been a change that Sarge is picking up on. 

PS - I used to be obsessed with U2 which is why I named my 6-year old The Edge. Interesting how music influences people like naming animals something musically related.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that SP isn't respecting your boundaries and has become an attention-seeking tyrant. What to do indeed! I agree with more vertical space may help. The only other things I can think of are seeking out a good _animal communicator_ who may be able to help. A course of treatment to chill him out somewhat to try and change his thinking....ask your vet what they would recommend (maybe _Clomicalm_?). Maybe the small apt. is getting to him since he 's OK at your parent's home.....maybe it's as simple as just giving him _a change of scene._ Take him for walks in a _pet stroller _(they look like a baby stroller), and some aren't too much money. Both my cats love to go for "walkies" and will sit in the stroller to tell me they want to go out. They particularly like to go through parks or quiet streets, not streets that are too busy with traffic or people. I find afterwards they actually get tired from all the looking around and experiencing all the sights and different odors. For SP I would not suggest leash training, unless he gets his aggressiveness under control.

http://petstrollers.us/


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Kitty the Cat was right - Lottie does have mild feline hyperesthesia syndrome. She is very affectionate and loves attention but she can almost "cower" at times when being stroked (as well as the rippling) and she has "funny turns" - which in all honesty we barely notice any more. There just seemed a bit of overlap with what you described.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you all for being so amazing!!

spirite: I DEFINITELY think that more vertical space to play with will help - the more I think about it, the more I remember that Sarge loves to jump to different levels of height when at my parents' house (the variety of which is not in my apartment at all, except from bed/chair to floor). I've got the perfect corner for it, too! I think the investment will be worth it, if it means that he'll be happier and will give me some breathing room!

JRFuerst: No worries! Thanks for taking the time to check in. There haven't been any significant changes in my normal routine. I've definitely had ups and downs over the past few years, but nothing drastic enough to trigger such a behavior shift (at least, I don't think so). Btw, Edge is a great name 

catloverami: Thanks so much, my dear. Tyrant is the perfect word for him! And a pet stroller!! Absolutely genius! I've been hesitant to put him on a leash for a variety of resaons (some of which I think I've mentioned in this thread?), but I hadn't thought of a pet stroller at all! I bet he'd love it! At least, I think he would  Any tips on how to shop for a good quality stroller?

Arianwen: Nope, no rippling, thankfully, so I guess he's just exercising a newfound tyrannical nature..!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

sgtpeppersmom said:


> Thank you all for being so amazing!!
> ....
> catloverami: Thanks so much, my dear. Tyrant is the perfect word for him! And a pet stroller!! Absolutely genius! I've been hesitant to put him on a leash for a variety of resaons (some of which I think I've mentioned in this thread?), but I hadn't thought of a pet stroller at all! I bet he'd love it! At least, I think he would  Any tips on how to shop for a good quality stroller?
> 
> ...


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

My friends, it is getting even worse.. I can barely deal with it. He literally gets into this mood now EVERY SINGLE MINUTE I am not giving him attention. I am not exaggerating in the slightest. It is LITERALLY any time I do not give him attention - while I'm eating, while I'm resting on my bed, while I'm in the bathroom, while I'm doing ANYTHING. I don't know what to do.. :'(


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Do your parents live close to you? Maybe you could send him off to "kitty camp" for a week while you get the apartment set up with the cat tower and other things to play with.


----------

